# Do water test kit's expire?



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey all,
I've been using "jungle" water test strip's for a while ,now. My current tank was used when I bought it. I received alot of extra's from the previous owner (water conditioner plastic hose's etc). I knew I had this greenish box but never really paid attention to it,till today. It's a API freshwater master test kit. It's an older edition. 
What I want to know is, since it say's 2003 on the box in the small print. Is this still good to use,to test my water parameter's? 
I did a full water test, following the direction's and using the glass test tub's. I could never get accurate ph,ammonia, reading's with the junlge brand. I was planning on buying a api master test kit,soon. This kit, doesn't test for chl,hardness,or alk. I'll have to buy those test kit's from my lfs.
After doing the complete water test. My number's were much improved,then using the jungle.
With using the jungle brand,my result's were:
ph 8-8.4 (color's on the pad,never matched the chart,this range was the closest match on the chart)
alk 300
chl 0
hardness 150 (hard)
nitrite 0
nitrate 20 ppm
ammonia .5
it's been like this since I started the tank (in apr)

Today's result using the older API freshwater master test kit result was:
ph test one 7.6 (range to compare to 6.4-7.6)
ph test two (higher ph test) 7.8 (range to compare to 7.6-8.8)
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 5 ppm
So, the ph,ammonia and nitrate are in better number's. 
Can, I trust this older API water test kit? I was assume I can,since I couldn't find anything stating that there is a expiration date. I don't think chemical's go bad.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes but it takes a while.

Here's a link to help you figure it out.

from the link:


> Your solutions are not expired. Each reagent bottle has a Lot # printed
> on the bottle. The last four digits are the month and year of
> manufacture. Example: Lot # 28A0102. This is a pH reagent manufactured
> in January of 2002. Pond Care Wide Range pH, ammonia, High Range pH,
> ...


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

thank's plowboy. So, pretty much it sound's like my API master kit may not be that good. I guess I'll have to get a new one. I found one for $19.95 plus shipping.
This is what the one I have now, look's like.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

there are slim odds its still good, but I would buy a new one you can trust. Like you already found, it's only $20.

Yeah, I've never seen one that looks like that, but I haven't been in the hobby for too long.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> there are slim odds its still good, but I would buy a new one you can trust. Like you already found, it's only $20.
> 
> Yeah, I've never seen one that looks like that, but I haven't been in the hobby for too long.


I just checked the date's on the bottle's. Most of them expired 1104,one 1005. Big Al's online.com is selling it for $17.99 plus shipping. I wonder if it's just better for me to go to my lfs (petsmart) and buy it there? The total may be the same,when u include shipping charges? I would say an additional $15 , so $28 plus tax from big al's?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

If that's all your getting you might be close to even up (within a few dollars). Maybe you could add some more stuff that you need to the order though.


----------

